# Suche eine neues Handy!



## Themistokles_ (6. Mai 2015)

Hey Leude!

Ich suche ein neues Smartphone, da mein altes leider nach der vierten Benutzung als Mordwaffe einen leichten Knacks und einen halben Arm unter dem Display hat 

Gewünschte Eigenschaften

1.       Preis bis 320€
2.       Nicht größer als 5 Zoll
3.       FRONTKAMERA, Kamera hinten irgendwas
4.       Schöne Akkulaufzeit
5.       Um die 2GB Arbeitsspeicher
6.       Android/Windows
7.       SD-Karten Slot bis 16 oder 32 GB aufrüstbar
8.       Guter Chip
9.       Austauschbarer Akku
10.    Touchscreen natürlich
11.    Externe Menütasten. (Ich hasse es, wenn das Smartphone rumzickt und man die Menütasten nicht mehr bedienen kann... )
12.    Geringer Strahlungswert wäre schön ^^
13.    GPS (+)
14.    Kein zu kleiner interner Speicher
15.    Dicke: Ist mir *********egal, ich hab nix gegen einen Klotz

-> Keine Gaming Verwendung

Alltagsgebrauch
-> Musik hören
-> Videos gucken
-> WhatsApp
-> Facebook
-> Notizen
-> Uhrzeit
-> Mails
-> Anrufe


Natürlich alles ohne Vertrag


----------



## shootme55 (6. Mai 2015)

Deine Anforderungen passen praktisch fast nur zu Samsung. Das Galaxy S3 Neo kostet keine 200 und kann das alles. Hab schon drei davon in der Verwandtschaft, funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Mai 2015)

Also auch wenn ich kein Fan von Samsung bin,würde ich das S4 (ca 300€) hier in deinem Falle empfehlen.(kriegt sogar das Update Android 5.0 drauf)
Sollte auch deinen Wünschen exakt entsprechen und sollte es für die meisten Anwendungen locker tun.

Ist natürlich die Frage,ob es ein S3 Neo (siehe Vorposter) nicht auch einfach tut.


----------



## GusTarballs (6. Mai 2015)

Ist dir der wechselbare Akku sehr wichtig? Der Trend geht leider immer mehr zu fest verbauten Akkus, was dann die Auswahl sehr einschränkt. Ich fürchte, dass da tatsächlich im android Bereich nur noch Samsung und Chinahandies bleiben. Vom S4 würde ich aber zu dem Preis abraten. Den Nachfolger gab es bereits wiederholt zu Preisen um / unter 300 Euro, da erscheinen mir die aufgerufenen 300 Euro für das S4 als deutlich zu viel.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. Mai 2015)

Hast du dir schonmal das One Plus One angesehen? Entspricht nicht gänzlich deinen Wünschen aber würde im Preisrahmen liegen und bin extrem zufrieden... mehr Handy bekommst du für das Geld momentan glaub ich nirgendwo! Wenn du Interesse hast und eine Einladung brauchst um eines kaufen zu können dann bekommen wir das sicherlich hin. Hat auch gerade erst das 12er Update bekommen und somit die neueste Androidversion verfügbar, was auch nicht selbstverständlich ist heutzutage.


----------



## Icepeakjr (6. Mai 2015)

Naja. Etwas über deinem Budget, ohne wechselbaren Akku usw. Aber dafür ungeheure Akkulaufzeiten im alltäglichen Gebrauch: 
Test Sony Xperia Z3 Compact Smartphone - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Tolle Verarbeitung und mein Favorit vom Design. Aber eben teurer.


----------



## Themistokles_ (6. Mai 2015)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Hast du dir schonmal das One Plus One angesehen? Entspricht nicht gänzlich deinen Wünschen aber würde im Preisrahmen liegen und bin extrem zufrieden... mehr Handy bekommst du für das Geld momentan glaub ich nirgendwo! Wenn du Interesse hast und eine Einladung brauchst um eines kaufen zu können dann bekommen wir das sicherlich hin. Hat auch gerade erst das 12er Update bekommen und somit die neueste Androidversion verfügbar, was auch nicht selbstverständlich ist heutzutage.



Also auf Amazon kostet das OnePlus ONE etwa 422€ in weiß (schwarz = 466€) und liegt damit 140€ ÜBER meinem Budget. Außerdem ist das Teil einfach volle 5,5 Zoll und damit zu groß für meinen Geschmack und meine Tasche... Sprechen wir von unterschiedlichen Modellen?


----------



## Themistokles_ (6. Mai 2015)

Icepeakjr schrieb:


> Naja. Etwas über deinem Budget, ohne wechselbaren Akku usw. Aber dafür ungeheure Akkulaufzeiten im alltäglichen Gebrauch:
> Test Sony Xperia Z3 Compact Smartphone - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> 
> Tolle Verarbeitung und mein Favorit vom Design. Aber eben teurer.



Wie gesagt leider zu teuer, kein wechselbarer Akku und keine externen Tasten. Fällt also nicht in den Suchrahmen. Hast du vielleicht eine Alternative parat?


----------



## Icepeakjr (6. Mai 2015)

Themistokles_ schrieb:


> Also auf Amazon kostet das OnePlus ONE etwa 422€ in weiß (schwarz = 466€) und liegt damit 140€ ÜBER meinem Budget. Außerdem ist das Teil einfach volle 5,5 Zoll und damit zu groß für meinen Geschmack und meine Tasche... Sprechen wir von unterschiedlichen Modellen?


Man bestellt es auch nicht bei Amazon, sondern direkt von Ihrer Homepage (Oneplus.com oder so. sry bin am Handy, selber Googeln bitte) 
Hmm. Mir fällt leider nichts vernünftiges ein mit deinen Ansprüchen, vorallem wegen der Auflösung. Die Galaxy S4 Serie & S5 Mini sind die einzigen mit deinen Kriterien.. Und ich bin (sehr stark) abgeneigt von Samsung, wegen mMn. geplanten Software fehlern nach ~2-3 Jahren. Ansonsten evt. Das 5,5" Lg G3 bei einer zukünftigen Ausverkauf Aktion schnappen.  Oder evt. Noch die Motorola Moto G Serie.. 

Naja.  

Lg


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2015)

Themistokles_ schrieb:


> Also auf Amazon kostet das OnePlus ONE etwa 422€ in weiß (schwarz = 466€) und liegt damit 140€ ÜBER meinem Budget.


Es kostet 348€ https://oneplus.net/de/one, dazu kommen noch Versandkosten. Mit 64Gb liegt es also  28€ über deinem Budget und bis vor ein par Monaten war es noch günstiger.


> Außerdem ist das Teil einfach volle 5,5 Zoll und damit zu groß für meinen Geschmack und meine Tasche... Sprechen wir von unterschiedlichen Modellen?


Hast dir auch die relevanten Daten angeschaut, also die Gesamtgröße (152.9 x 75.9 x 8.9 mm)? 
 Von den Displaygrößen lässt man sich zu leicht verleiten, das OPO ist nicht viel größer als 5"  Smartphones und deutlicher kleiner alszB  ein iPhone 6 Plus, das auch 5.5".


----------



## Themistokles_ (6. Mai 2015)

Was sagt ihr zum THL 5000? Ist das ein seriöses/gutes Angebot oder Finger weg?

THL 5000 Octa Core 3G Smartphone 2.0GHz Android 4.4 Dual SIM 5'' Zoll FHD TouchScreen Handy ohne Vertrag MTK6592T GSM/WCDMA 2GB+16GB Bluetooth WIFI NFC OTG Schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
https://geizhals.de/thl-5000-a1160629.html?hloc=de


----------



## Themistokles_ (6. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es kostet 348€ https://oneplus.net/de/one, dazu kommen noch Versandkosten. Mit 64Gb liegt es also  28€ über deinem Budget und bis vor ein par Monaten war es noch günstiger.
> 
> Hast dir auch die relevanten Daten angeschaut, also die Gesamtgröße (152.9 x 75.9 x 8.9 mm)?
> Von den Displaygrößen lässt man sich zu leicht verleiten, das OPO ist nicht viel größer als 5"  Smartphones und deutlicher kleiner alszB  ein iPhone 6 Plus, das auch 5.5".



Immer noch ÜBER meinem Maximalbudget, eine Anmeldung bei OnePlus erforderlich, größer als 5' und vor allem kein austauschbarer Akku. Ansonsten ein schönes Gerät und ich überlegs mir, aber ich muss auf den Preis gucken, da ich auch noch eine Versicherung für das Handy abschließen will...


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2015)

Geh auf Geizhals und Filter nach deinen Wünschen.


----------



## Icepeakjr (6. Mai 2015)

Themistokles_ schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zum THL 5000? Ist das ein seriöses/gutes Angebot oder Finger weg?
> 
> THL 5000 Octa Core 3G Smartphone 2.0GHz Android 4.4 Dual SIM 5'' Zoll FHD TouchScreen Handy ohne Vertrag MTK6592T GSM/WCDMA 2GB+16GB Bluetooth WIFI NFC OTG Schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> https://geizhals.de/thl-5000-a1160629.html?hloc=de


Typisches No-Name China-Phone eben. Sieht subjektiv so aus als müsstest du damit rechen dass es alle 3Monate defekt werden könnte, ansonsten. Ja.
Relativ viel Hardware für wenig Geld aber kein Support (und keine Qualitätsprüfung?).

Die bekanntesten und zuverlässigsten China Anbieter wären Xiaomi und Huawei.

Nur haben die meist keinen austauschbaren Akku.

Okay, habe nun ein zuverlässiges Gerät gefunden dass deinen Kritierien entsprechen sollte.  

Honor 3C Smartphone 5 Zoll weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bietet ziemlich alles ausser dass es viel Kostet.


----------



## Themistokles_ (6. Mai 2015)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Geh auf Geizhals und Filter nach deinen Wünschen.



Hab ich schon  
Und im Moment sieht mein Ranking so aus:

1. ThL 5000 MTK6592 Octa core Android 4.4 2GB 16GB Smartphone 5.0 Inch 13MP camera 5000mAh Battery Black: Amazon.de: Elektronik
2. LG Optimus G Pro Smartphone 5,5 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
3. Samsung Galaxy S III Neo Smartphone 4,8 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
4. Huawei P8 lite Smartphone 5,0 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
5. Huawei Ascend G750 Smartphone (13,9 cm (5,5 Zoll) HD-Display, 13 Megapixel Kamera, 8 GB Interner Speicher, Android 4.2) weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Elektronik  (Leider wieder sehr groß... Was sagt ihr zum Maßeverhältnis? -> Zu breit?)
6. http://www.amazon.de/AVUSA84-Smartphone-Megapixel-Prozessor-micro-USB/dp/B00NAUF61K
7. http://www.amazon.de/Cubot-Android-Smartphone-1280X720-Auflösung-Schwarz/dp/B00M6QMRDE
8. http://www.amazon.de/Cubot-Ultra-th...TF8&qid=1430930655&sr=1-6&keywords=smartphone
9. http://www.amazon.de/Acer-Smartphon...TF8&qid=1430930655&sr=1-5&keywords=smartphone
10. http://www.amazon.de/Mobistel-Smart...=1430931855&sr=8-1&keywords=Mobistel+Cynus+T8 (KAUM Beschreibung und Fotos...)
11. http://www.amazon.de/Cubot-Android-Smartphone-1280X720-Auflösung-Schwarz/dp/B00M6QMRDE

Daraus ergeben sich nun folgende ganz wichtige Fragen für mich:
1. Mögliches Hardware-Versagen beim THL 5000: Die - wenn vorhandenen - negativen Kritiken um dieses Phone drehen sich um Überhitzung und selbstständiges Abschalten. Ich vermute dies liegt am Prozessor. Könntet ihr mir theoretisch mit einer Anleitung helfen diesen von 2 GHz runterzutakten, bzw. ist das überhaupt möglich? Ich hab da keine Erfahrung...
2. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Cubot/THL-Anbieter gemacht positiv/negativ?
3. Jemand hat hier erwähnt, dass die Zollzahl nicht so bedeutend ist, wie die tatsächlichen Verhältnisse. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Maße das iPhone 6 (normal) ungefähr hat? Ich fand das lag gut in der Hand, aber ich hasse eben Apple  (-> Ab wann ist es "zu breit" eurer Meinung nach?)
4. Beim Huawei P8 Lite ist die Akkuladung katastrophal im Verhältnis zur Bildschirmgröße. Könnte man - obwohl angeblich nichts austauschbar ist - da was drehen, bzw. einen komplizierteres Upgrade von 2100 Mhz (selber) durchführen? (->Risiko?)


----------



## Themistokles_ (6. Mai 2015)

Icepeakjr schrieb:


> Okay, habe nun ein zuverlässiges Gerät gefunden dass deinen Kritierien entsprechen sollte.
> 
> Honor 3C Smartphone 5 Zoll weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Bietet ziemlich alles ausser dass es viel Kostet.



Also der Hersteller Honor sagt mir hier genau so viel wie THL... xD

Würdest du mir denn eher zum THL 5000 oder Honor 3C raten im direkten Vergleich?


----------



## Icepeakjr (6. Mai 2015)

Themistokles_ schrieb:


> Hab ich schon
> Und im Moment sieht mein Ranking so aus:
> 
> 1. ThL 5000 MTK6592 Octa core Android 4.4 2GB 16GB Smartphone 5.0 Inch 13MP camera 5000mAh Battery Black: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> ...



1. 99% der Handy's kann man nicht einfach runtertaken oder Übertakten.
2. Nein, und die allermeisten hier auch nicht, da diese sich ein Qualitativ hochwertiges-,bekanntes-,zuverlässiges Handy kaufen.
3. Google ist dein Freund.
4. keine Ahnung.

Entschuldige der werte Herr, du bist mir etwas zu Aufwändig - Ich bin raus. ^^

Hilft Ihm mal bitte jemand?


Edit: Honor ist Huawei. Und die sind derzeit einer der grössten Hersteller von Smartphones Weltweit.

Habe bisher nichts schlechtes über das Huawei Honor 3C gehört, ausser das es einen 5,5" nachfolger gibt. (Honor 4X)


----------



## Themistokles_ (6. Mai 2015)

1. Bietet Android keine Software ähnlich eines BIOS an?
2. Dankeschön, aber es hat eben nicht jeder so viel Geld wie du. Wenn dir nicht gefällt, dass Leute auch zu einem günstigen Preis eine gute Leistung suchen, dann solltest du vielleicht nicht auf 320€ Handy-Threads antworten. Das kommt ziemlich arrogant rüber.
3. Es geht um die Maße UND das Verhältnis also 2:1 und 123x100x60 oder sowas...

Tut mir Leid, dass das eine zu große Herausforderung für dich ist. Trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2015)

1) Es gibt einen Bootloader, aber da kommt man nicht immer rein. Was man da ändern kann weiß ich jetzt auch nicht.
2) Du bist auch nicht bereit dein Budget minimal zu überziehen, das OPO ist für das Geld das beste was man bekommen kann. War zumindest für 299€ noch der Fall und das die 49€ da jetzt viel ändern bezweifel ich. Wobei es auch nicht perfekt ist, aber das trift auf kein Gerät zu.
3) Musst du selber wissen, da es kein zu groß/zu breit etc gibt. Niemand ist da wie du.


----------



## Icepeakjr (6. Mai 2015)

Themistokles_ schrieb:


> 1. Bietet Android keine Software ähnlich eines BIOS an?
> 2. Dankeschön, aber es hat eben nicht jeder so viel Geld wie du. Wenn dir nicht gefällt, dass Leute auch zu einem günstigen Preis eine gute Leistung suchen, dann solltest du vielleicht nicht auf 320€ Handy-Threads antworten. Das kommt ziemlich arrogant rüber.
> 3. Es geht um die Maße UND das Verhältnis also 2:1 und 123x100x60 oder sowas...
> 
> Tut mir Leid, dass das eine zu große Herausforderung für dich ist. Trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe.




Entschuldige mich Bitte umgehend, das dieser Beitrag etwas Beleidigend angekommen ist! 
Ich will damit sagen das meine Wortwahl schlecht getroffen ist. Gemeint habe ich eigentlich, das die meisten ein bewährtes Smartphone sich kaufen und kein Risiko eingehen bei No-Name Anbieter.
320 Euro Budget ist viel, nur eben Risiko wenn man es in ein ziemlich Unbekanntes Gerät Investiert.


----------



## Lotto (7. Mai 2015)

Themistokles_ schrieb:


> Also der Hersteller Honor sagt mir hier genau so viel wie THL... xD
> 
> Würdest du mir denn eher zum THL 5000 oder Honor 3C raten im direkten Vergleich?



Honor ist ne Marke von Huawei.


----------



## shootme55 (7. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> 3) Musst du selber wissen, da es kein zu groß/zu breit etc gibt. Niemand ist da wie du.



Zu groß/breit gibt es nicht?! Mein HTC one Mini hab ich nur gekauft wegen der Größe. Das war der Einzige Grund, vor 18 Monaten von einem Galaxy S4 auf dieses zu wechseln. Konnte das S4 nicht mit dem Daumen bedienen da ich aufgrund des extrem schmalen Rahmens dauernd mit der Haut unten am Daumenansatz am Bildschirm angekommen bin. Mit dem S3 hatte ich das Problem nicht. Abgesehen davon glaub ich wird das ganze Thema Leistung überbewertet. Ich hab ein Dual Core Handy, hab das Teil ständig in der Hand, und es reicht völlig. Spielen tu ich halt nix damit, aber das hat der TE auch nicht vor. Von daher seh ich keinen Vorteil des S4 oder eines S5 gegenüber dem S3 Neo der 100 Euro Aufpreis oder gar mehr rechtfertigen würde. 
Wenn er ein halbwegs kompaktes Gerät haben will ist das 1+1 halt zu groß, auch wenns angeblich super ist und nur 30 Euro über dem Budget...

Das Honor 3C würd meiner Meinung nach gehn, aber das Design ist noch weicher und ausdrucksloser als das von Samsung.


----------



## Themistokles_ (15. Januar 2017)

Es ist das LG Optimus G Pro geworden für 250€.
Funktioniert super, hat aber leider ein Echoproblem bei Anrufen...


----------



## hoschi8219 (17. Januar 2017)

wirst nicht wirklich was finden. mit deinem punkten was wichtig ist.
musst abstriche machen.

aber kann nur als tipp geben. gucke in die abteilung "china Handys"

meins ist ein ZTE AXON


----------



## Themistokles_ (21. Januar 2017)

Da hast du Recht 
Es ist nachher ein Optimus G Pro geworden für 250€...
Da musste ich Abstriche bei der Größe machen. Das Optimus ist 5,5 Zoll und damit ein klein wenig zu groß, wenn man auch noch eine Lederhülle drum hat... aber es geht ^^


----------



## Schnabel93 (8. Februar 2017)

Auch wenn ich Samsung nicht wirklich mag, denke ich das es das Einzige ist, was in Frage kommt. Jedenfalls bei dem, was du mit dem Gerät vor hast


----------



## mrfloppy (9. Februar 2017)

Da ist der Schnabel wohl was spät dran 😀

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (23. Februar 2017)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Da ist der Schnabel wohl was spät dran
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Nein, der TE hat wirklich 2 Jahre gebraucht um sich zu entscheiden^^


----------

